# [RESEAU] Ethernet+Wifi, Ajout module au noyau (résolu)

## Jiwa

Salut à tous !

J'ai des soucis avec mon réseau.

La carte Ethernet est reconnue sans souci via un cd Sysrescue grace au module e1000e.

J'ai compilé mon noyau à ma sauce, sans ajouter ce fameu module. Au reboot, la carte n'est pas utilisable. Je veux donc ajouter le module e1000e directement dans mon noyau, mais je ne vois pas trop comment m'y prendre. Est-ce possible ? Faut-il plutôt le laisser en module et le charger au boot ?

J'ai ensuite testé ma carte wifi (c'est une carte serie 5000 d'Intel). Comme j'avais compilé le noyau avec certaines options wireless intel qui me semblaient appropriée je me suis dit que je n'aurais pas de soucis particulier.

Quand je fais un 'iwconfig' j'ai bien une interface wlan0 qui semble être ma carte wifi, mais il m'est impossible de faire 'ifconfig wlan0 up' j'ai un message "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"

"lspci me donne

```
Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4232
```

Merci de m'éclairer pour mes problèmes de réseau, je galère à chaque fois.   :Wink: Last edited by Jiwa on Sun Mar 01, 2009 6:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nico_calais

Lance la commande "update-pciids" et relance lspci.

Tu devrais avoir un nom un peu plus exact de ton interface réseau.

----------

## tmasscool

Donnez un lspci complet pour voir de quel modèle est la carte filaire...

Ensuite pour la carte WiFi, est-ce que : net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode est installé ?

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Pour ce qui est de ta carte wifi, c'est normal puisque pour le wifi faut remplacer ifconfig par iwconfig

----------

## Jiwa

 *Quote:*   

> Lance la commande "update-pciids" et relance lspci. 
> 
> Tu devrais avoir un nom un peu plus exact de ton interface réseau.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Donnez un lspci complet pour voir de quel modèle est la carte filaire...

 

Je répondrai dans mon prochain post. (Plus de temps pour répondre)

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite pour la carte WiFi, est-ce que : net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode est installé ?

 

Non installé. Si ce n'est que ca mon souci...   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de ta carte wifi, c'est normal puisque pour le wifi faut remplacer ifconfig par iwconfig

 

Pour activier une interface (wifi ou non) c'est ifconfig nan ?

----------

## bouriquo

non non comme pour une carte réseau classique tu utilises ifconfig pour une carte wlan tu utilises iwconfig

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

edit : Pff, grillé...

   -- ks

----------

## nico_calais

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> non non comme pour une carte réseau classique tu utilises ifconfig pour une carte wlan tu utilises iwconfig

 

Pour "activer" la carté réseau ou parametrer une addresse IP (ou je ne sais quoi d'autre), tu dois utiliser ifconfig même pour une carte wifi.

iwconfig va gérer tout ce qui est wifi pur comme l'essid par exemple.

donc pour moi "ifconfig wlan0 up" est correct.

L'erreur "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" , c'est peut être qu'il manque le firmware mais il faut connaitre le nom exact de la carte wifi.

----------

## bouriquo

Ah autant pour moi   :Laughing: , il me semblait qu'il fallait utiliser iwconfig   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jiwa

Voilà pour mes cartes reseau :

```

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

```

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite pour la carte WiFi, est-ce que : net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode est installé ?

 

C'est fait. Que suis-je censé faire ensuite ?

Merci pour vos coups de mains !

----------

## bouriquo

Pour voir j'ai tenté d'installer ma carte wifi une intel 3945ABG, mais bizarrement j'ai cette erreur :s

```
iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   74.423388] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   74.423569] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: irq 2298 for MSI/MSI-X

[   74.423663] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[   74.453585] iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   74.453590] iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2

[   74.453705] iwl3945 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Alors que j'ai bien le firmware :

```
ls /lib/firmware/

iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

```

Normalement après faut configurer ton AP

1. Monter la carte wifi ifconfig wlan0 up

2. configurer l'ap avec iwconfig wlan0 ssid lessiddelamortqui tue

3. configuer la key  iwconfig wlan0 key lakeydelamortqui tue

----------

## Jiwa

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Monter la carte wifi ifconfig wlan0 up 
> 
> 2. configurer l'ap avec iwconfig wlan0 ssid lessiddelamortqui tue 
> 
> 3. configuer la key iwconfig wlan0 key lakeydelamortqui tue

 

Le soucis c'est la partie 1. le reste c'est ok, comme dis dans mon premier post.

----------

## bouriquo

Malheureusement comme dit dans mon poste précédent j'en suis au même point que toi   :Laughing:  , j'ai le firmware et tt mais j'ai aussi ce message

En fait je viens de remarqué et ça je ne sais pas pourquoi mais le firmware que j'ai récupéré de l'arbre de portage s'appelle pas comme celui qu'attend le driver   :Confused: , tu as peut etre la même erreur ...

Que te revois dmesg ?

----------

## bouriquo

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Malheureusement comme dit dans mon poste précédent j'en suis au même point que toi   , j'ai le firmware et tt mais j'ai aussi ce message
> 
> En fait je viens de remarqué et ça je ne sais pas pourquoi mais le firmware que j'ai récupéré de l'arbre de portage s'appelle pas comme celui qu'attend le driver  , tu as peut etre la même erreur ...
> 
> Que te revois dmesg ?

 

Edit : 

Bon bah moi juste après avoir fait un lien vers le fichier ca marche, cependant je trouve que c'est super lent pour se connecter et aussi au niveau du réseau lui même   :Confused: 

----------

## Jiwa

Je crois que je ne suis pas dans la m*rde moi...

Je viens de voir que le chipset graphique de mon laptop est un Intel 4500 mHD, j'ai vite fais testé, Xorg fonctionne seulement avec une version instable du pilote intel, et encore avec des bugs graphiques...

Je n'ai toujours pas reussi avec mon reseau...  :Sad: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Jiwa,

Tu as bien les modules de ta carte wifi de chargés ? lorsque tu charges les modules que te revois la commande dmesg ? as tu des erreurs ?

Pour ta carte graphique je ne sais pas tu arrives pas à faire marcher xorg ?

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

On dirait que c'est exactement le même matériel que sur mon portable pro. Et pareil, j'ai bien galéré mais maintenant Xorg et le wifi fonctionnent. À moins que tu ne sois super pressé, je prendrai un peu de temps ce soir pour voir ce qui est activé ou pas dans le noyau et ce que j'ai fait pour que ça fonctionne.

/

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Je viens de regarder mon poste (un Dell E4300) :

lspci me donne effectivement ça :

```
Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
```

Donc on part bien sur le même matos.

Dans le noyau, j'ai activé ça (je l'ai mis en dur, pas en module) : 

```
Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN > Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN > Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN
```

Au début, je n'avais pas vu cette option, vu qu'elle n'apparait qu'en activant la précédente et je ne comprenais pas. Puis par hasard, je l'ai validé et ça m'a débloqué. Regarde déjà ça pour voir, on verra enuite le reste.

/ounet

PS : J'ai vérifié -je ne m'en souvenais plus-, mais j'ai aussi le paquet net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode d'installé.

----------

## Jiwa

@Slashounet : 

Merci pour ces infos. Ma carte wifi est detectée, je ne pense plus avoir de souci avec, tu as confimé ce que j'avais déjà fait.

Pour Xorg, j'ai lu pas mal d'article, j'ai installé xf86-video-intel 2.4.3, et pour l'instant mon interface graphique me semble stable et fontionnelle.

Je n'ai pas encore testé pour l'acceleration graphique   :Very Happy:  Mais pour l'instant ca ne m'importe peu.

-Pour la carte ethernet, je ne sais toujours pas comment ajouter à mon noyau le fameux e1000e, en sachant qu'il est sur le cd sysrecue.

Merci pour votre interêt   :Wink: 

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Pour ton histoire de module e1000e, tu ne peux pas mettre un noyau 2.6.28 ? Je me souviens que j'ai eu le souci à l'installation vu que l'iso gentoo téléchargé utilisait un 2.6.26, donc j'ai tout de suite copié un 2.6.28 que j'ai compilé et c'était bon. C'est plus simple que d'aller chercher un module ailleurs, non ?

Ou alors je n'ai pas bien compris ton problème.

/

----------

## Jiwa

C'est sur que c'est plus simple, mais je suis nouveau dans le monde gentoo, et j'hesite un peu à mettre le tout dernier noyau, niveau compatibilité...

Surtout que je ne suis pas sûr des bonnes manières de le faire tout en gardant un systeme stable.

----------

## Slashounet

Tu sais, à partir du moment où la version stable du noyau est arrêtée, il n'y a pas grand chose à craindre. Tu devrais tout de même mettre le noyau 2.6.28-r1, ça te faciliterait vraiment la vie pour le coup. Et je ne pense pas que cela rende ton système instable. Tu peux par exemple prendre les gentoo-sources, compiler ton noyau avec les mêmes options que pour ton noyau actuel  + le module e1000e et tester sans virer ton ancien noyau. Au pire tu rebootes sur ton noyau actuel et tant pis, mais franchement, je ne vois pas trop le problème.

Si ton souci est surtout la stabilité de ton système, il faudra faire attention aux paquets que tu installes et aux flags utilisés, mais le kernel ne me semble pas le point le plus problématique.

/

----------

## Jiwa

Je vais faire ça dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je posterai pour tenir à jour ce post jusqu'à sa résolution  :Wink: 

----------

## Jiwa

J'ai mis le noyau 2.6.28-r1, ma carte ethernet est reconnue, ma carte wifi aussi. Tout va pour le mieux. (résolu)

Enfin presque, parce que je n'arrive pas à me connecter, dhcpcd me renvoie un message du genre (ethernet et wifi) :

```
...

broadcasting for a lease

time out

trying to use old lease in '...'

...(après il m'associe une ip bidon)

```

(résolu, firewire est reconnu avant la carte ethernet -> eth1)

----------

